# طرق اختيار الهدايا



## النور الجديد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*طرق اختيار الهدايا







*​*
**زيارات التهنئة جزء لا يتجزأ من مراسيم *

*الاحتفال بالأعياد، وعنصر يدخل في صلب *

*التقاليد وأصول اللياقة العربية والشرقية *

*بالذات. *

*فالغالبية، إن لم نقل الكل، يحرصون على *

*التقيد بها والامتثال لها، لكن بعضهم يجهل ما *

*تنطوي عليه من قواعد واصول، بدءا من تبادل *

*الهدايا إلى إرسال دعوات الغداء والعشاء وما *

*شابهها من أمور. والحقيقة أن هذه الطقوس *

*إذا تمت بطريقة لبقة ودافئة تعطي هذه *

*المناسبات حميمية لا تعوض، وتوطد العلاقات *

*الإنسانية، وهذا هو الغرض الاساسي منها.*​*
وأجمع خبراء الى خبيرة الإيتيكيت، إلى أن من 

المستحسن إذا قام الشخص بزيارة عائلة 

ليس لديه علاقة حميمة معها أن يحمل معه 

باقة ورد منسقة بشكل مبتكر أو علبة 

شوكولاته. 

أما إذا سبق له ان زار اصحاب البيت ويعرف 

أسلوبه، يمكنه اهداء قطعة تتماشى مع أثاث 

المنزل، قطعة ديكور من الكريستال، مثلا، أو 

شمعدانات أو إطار صورة أو مزهرية وغيرها 

من الأشياء الاساسية في كل منزل.

 كما يمكن ان تهدي الضيفة إلى المضيفة 

اكسسوارات، كأقراط أذن أو عطر أو وشاح. مع 

أن أهمية اختيار هدية تتراوح قيمتها بين 10 

إلى 30 دينارا مثلا ، من منطلق أن «هذه 

الاسعار تسمح باختيار هدايا قيمة وجميلة من 

دون التسبب بأي حرج للشخص المتلقي 

خصوصا ان الزيارات ستكون متبادلة». 


والمهم هو اختيار هدية مبتكرة وعملية للتعبير 

عن المحبة لا شراء قطعة باهظة الثمن 

للتباهي او تأدية واجب. ويجب ألا ينسى من 

يقدم الهدية أن يرفقها ببطاقة يوقعها بعد أن 

يكتب عليها عبارة شكر أو تهنئة، حسب 

المناسبة، كما على الشخص المدعو أن يتصل 

في اليوم التالي ويشكر صاحب الدعوة على 

الحفل ويعبر له عن إعجابه وامتنانه.

في المقابل على ربة المنزل، أو صاحب 

الدعوة، ان توجه الدعوة قبل ثلاثة اسابيع عبر 

الهاتف إذا كانت على صلة وثيقة بمدعويها، أو 

عبر بطاقات إذا كانت الدعوة رسمية.

 في الحالة الاولى، يمكن أن تسأل ضيوفها 

عن الاطباق التي يحبونها او تختار بنفسها 

الاطباق شرط ألا تنسى تقديم السلطة، فهي 

أساسية لمن يتبعون حميات غذائية للرشاقة 

وللنباتيين. 

وفي الدعوات الرسمية والعائلية يجب عدم 

المبالغة في تحضير عدد كبير من الاطباق، 

على أن تتضمن المائدة الاطباق الرئيسية وان 

تقدم بطريقة ترضي العين أولا. 

لذلك يمكن الى جانب السلطة تحضير أطباق 

أخرى سهلة التحضير وتروق للجميع تقريبا، 

يليه الطبق الرئيسي من اللحم أو الدجاج الى 

جانب السمك وطبق الخضار، كونه يتماشى 

مع كل المأكولات، من جهة، وحرصا على ارضاء 

النباتيين، من جهة ثانية».

طريقة ترتيب المائدة توضع السلطة في الامام 

تليها الاطباق الرئيسية ويمكن إضافة باقة من 

الازهار المنسقة لإضفاء رونق على المنظر 

العام.

 وإذا كانت الدعوة للعشاء، أي في المساء، 

فيمكن تزيينها بالشموع لمزيد من الدفء 

والحميمية، وعن توزيع الضيوف في الدعوات 

العائلية يمكن ترك حرية الجلوس للاشخاص 

شرط ألا ينفرد الرجال ببعضهم، بينما يجب في 

الدعوات الرسمية ترتيب الاسماء مسبقا. 

وهناك قاعدتان متبعتان الاولى فرنسية 

ويجلس فيها صاحب الدعوة في الوسط 

وزوجته في الجهة المقابلة له، وتجلس الى 

يمينه سيدة تكون الاهم مكانة بين المدعوين 

والى جانب زوجته يجلس زوج هذه السيدة. 

والطريقة الثانية إنكليزية ويترأس فيها الزوجان 

المائدة، ويجلس الى يمين كل منهما الضيوف 

الاكثر أهمية.​*


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع النور الجديد 

شكراااااااااااااااا على النصائح الجميله 

والمعلومات المهمه 

ربنا بباركك
​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع النور الجديد ​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا على النصائح الجميله ​
> والمعلومات المهمه ​
> ربنا بباركك​


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أختي وصديقتي candy shop مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*انت دائما لديك بصمة بكل مواضيعي*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه

الرب يبارككم

شكرا جدا ليكم*​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه*​
> 
> *الرب يبارككم*​
> 
> *شكرا جدا ليكم*​


 
*سلام الرب معك

اخي وصديقي النهيسى مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*عيد ميلاد مجيد مع الرب يسوع*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النور
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النور الجديد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا النور
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
*سلام الرب معك

اخي وصديقي كوكومان مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*عيد ميلاد مجيد مع الرب يسوع*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النور الجديد
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النور الجديد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا النور الجديد
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​


 
*سلام الرب معك

اخي وصديقي وليم تل مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*عيد ميلاد مجيد مع الرب يسوع*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*
​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## النور الجديد (28 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أختي وصديقتي Fofo.com مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## سور (28 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا وكله ذوق
طبقا هى ديه الحاجات اللى تجيبها القمر نور
ميرسى كتير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وكله ذوق
> 
> طبقا هى ديه الحاجات اللى تجيبها القمر نور
> ميرسى كتير
> ...


 
*سلام الرب معك

أختي وصديقتي سور مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------

